# Boots are Bad?



## the vinny (Apr 17, 2003)

This is my first post on these forums, and I forgo'd the welcome section to ask my first question (since I deem it gravely important).

I work at a local resteraunt with a kitchen staff of about four. I plan on working here for around three more months to complete the service requirement to attend the CIA (I got accepted this past week).

I have a problem.

When I first started my job, I wore regular tennis shoes. I noted that I had to get rid of these as I was slipping all around the kitchen. Come the following week, I recieve my pair of SHOES FOR CREWS Steel Toe Expedition. Frankly speaking, I never wore boots, let alone anything steel-toe'd. The advice to get these was given to me by the head chef (now he is even thinking about re-placing his boots).

For clarification purposes, I am seventeen years old, a tad taller than six feet, and weigh around 250lbs (yes I am a hefty guy ). 

Anyway, these shoes are HIGHLY uncomfortable. Maybe I am not adjusted to boots, or whatnot, but I feel as I have no cushioning whatsoever. For example, I came home today and slipped into those old tennis shoes I had and I felt a world of diffence, as those gimpy tennis shoes felt a lot better than my cumbersome boots.

Additionally, it seems as though I have messed up my feet (the pain is increasing day by day). Infact, I am scheduled to see a doctor on monday.

My question, to you experienced peoples, is what kind of shoes to get? I have a fairly wide foot (I am on the large side of things), and I don't fit in easy to most regular/narrow shoes. I DEFINETLY want to keep the non-slip thing going, however, I need a shoe that is extremely comfortable and light. Maybe I am not used to standing for very long hours...then again I have worked for three months, and the foot pain should have gone away by now if it was just the breaking in period.

What to try? I saw the SFC people had the Euro-Clogs? Do they work...and if so does anyone know the CIA's policy reguarding shoes? Can I wear clogs there? Any information would be EXTREMELY helpful.

Thanks Much


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

At work, I wear Dr. Martens boots, the one's with "bouncing soles", they are really comfy (mine are well broken in though), and basically slip resistant, except on ice.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

I wore doc martin boots then shoes for years.
I made the switch to clogs (Dansk) in 99 and havn't look back.
A trick to fighting foot pain is to change your shoes every 3 or 4 hours. This gives your different pressure points a rest. Also when other cooks take a smoke break, you take a walk break this helps circulation.
lates,
Jon


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A cheaper pair of boots that I swear by are Sears ''Roebuck Lites''. Not sure if they are being made anymore, but if they are, they are a great boot, last long and only run around $40-50.


----------



## wannabake (Aug 8, 2002)

I wear Anywear Clogs they are cheap, comfy and non-slip. I love them!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I, too, wear Doc Marten boots. They are super of greasy/wet floors and give a lot of ankle support. Switching is also part of my routine. Especially when it is an extraordinarily long day. Keep a pair of shoes on 'stand by' just to get out of the hot, stinky boots. It really does help.
At one unit I worked at, it was required to wear steel toe boots. And, yes, they were uncomfortable; cold in the winter and hot in the summer. I abandoned them after leaving that place. My feet took a year to recover. I have also done the clog path, as well. I find them really comfortable but I was twisting my ankle occassionaly from the high-altitude in-soles.
By the way, good luck with your CIA stint. Way to go!


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

Doc Martens, 100%. I don't work in a kitchen just yet, but UPS gets its fair share of grease and petrol, and my Docs are my lifesaver!

If you have a bit of extra cash, I would recommend checking out Birkenstock's new line of footwear - they're not just a hippie sandal company anymore, and their new shoes are classy and a godsend to sore feet.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

CIA requirement----
All students in culinary, baking, and meat classes must wear black, sturdy, work shoes, that provide support to stand for long hours. They must have closed back, non-slip soles, and black laces (when applicable).

Most wear clogs, of any every brand. Although they may not be good for high activity kitchens, you wont do alot of running around at the CIA.

If you have any other CIA questions ask me. You can send a message or just post it.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I had to wear black steal toed walking shoes and my doc martins where almost perfect if not for the fact that they weren't steal toed. I've worn mine for 2 years now (1 year in school) and I've always found them comfortable. If I where you, I'd shop around looking at steal toed docs thats a good fit for you and comfortable IYO. Try not to buy cheap for they may not last you long but your don't need to go overboard.


----------



## ronn (May 15, 2003)

For years I too wore Docs or other steel toe work soes(boots) but when I felt the freedom of my first pair of clogs......
Well let me just say after 14 hrs my feet and back love me!!!


----------

